# New Life for an old RockChucker



## Chuck R. (Apr 24, 2008)

I've had my RCBS RockChucker since 1975 when I got it for my 15th birthday. I learned how to reload centerfire ammo (.222, 30-06 and .357Mag) on this press.

Since I've owned it, the spent primer catcher has sucked, one of RCBS's probably poorest designs on an otherwise great press. For the last several years all I've been using the RockChucker for was depriming, the majority of my rifle loads are done on on a Redding Ultra-Mag and handgun gets done on my Dillon 650 and 550. Depriming only on the RockChucker has made the suck worse, but contrary to embracing it, this time I actually did something about it and ordered one of these little gizmos for $19.99 and $2.77 shipping:






https://www.ebay.com/itm/RCBS-Reloa...2-PCATRC2-LEFT-BLACK-/322463926254?rmvSB=true

It arrived today, took about 4 minutes to install (I'd already reversed the ram) and works like a charm. I connected it with a piece of clear plastic hose (came with it) that runs to an 8lb empty powder can. I then decapped about everything I could get my hands on and not a single primer escaped, not a single one! and my press stayed cleaner as the residue also is travelling down the clear tube. 

I'm now in deprimig nervana.......so IF you've got and old RCBS RockChucker (he also makes other models for RCBS presses), you might want to consider one. 

Chuck


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

that looks like it is 3d printed 

I don't have a chucker but I am seeing lots of small plastic 3D printed stuff now , it is the new micro shop revolution 

my brother has a printer , we have designed a few things including a sight for a muzzle loader if you don't like the prototype you go modify the drawing and print another and your out 50 cents a prototype in material

once you have it just right , hit the print button and it will tell you how long to come back in and take it off so you can start the next


----------



## Chuck R. (Apr 24, 2008)

Yup, 3D printing. 

I also got in a couple upgrades for my Dillon XL650 that were also 3D printed. Very cool and keeps the costs down.

Chuck


----------

